# Tug and Company Name Request



## MMA (Feb 23, 2017)

There was a tug used recently on the new aircraft carrier move at Rosyth. The tug had a red hull, white superstructure and a blue funnel with a white 'K' on it.

Can anyone tell me the name of the tug and which towage company it belongs to?

I've been driven half mad trying to get the internet to tell me depsite me trying loads of different ways of asking!

All help gratefully received.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Seek and you may find..

https://britishtug.com/hms-queen-elizabeth-moved-by-targe/

geoff


----------



## MMA (Feb 23, 2017)

Erimus said:


> Seek and you may find..
> 
> https://britishtug.com/hms-queen-elizabeth-moved-by-targe/
> 
> geoff


Hi Geoff, thanks for that. It wasn't all Targe though although they had most tugs there. The Carron from Grangemouth was there too as was Forth Ports' Fidra. However I still can't get to the name of the tug in question or the owner as opposed to the managers.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.targetowing.com/wp/fleet/

Any help?

geoff


----------



## WillieG (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi MMA,
That would have been Kotug's 'SD SALVOR'
Cheers 
Willie


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Kotug's SD SALVOR was in attendance

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2654719


----------



## MMA (Feb 23, 2017)

Many thanks to Willie G and Bob S for Kotug and SD Salvor. also thanks to Erimus for getting me to search the web a bit harder. Thanks guys.


----------

